# Hey Guys



## ghostnote (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello all,

My name is Mike, I'm 24 years old and I've been following this forum since quite awhile now but never had the time to register. 
This forum seems to be good way to be well informed about new vsts and get feedback about new compositions.

About me: have been a lead-guitarist in several Rock-Bands a couple of years ago. Bands splitt up because the others often thought 
there is always something more important than music. So I decided to make it on my own and since 2 years I'm doing music primarily for games. 

cheers


----------



## maraskandi (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Mike, welcome.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to VI, Mike!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to this great forum.

Best,


----------

